# Taming my Ringneck Dove



## Annelle (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello! I hope it's okay that I joined just to ask a question like this... (Though honestly, I love the look of this sight and might just stay for good--I love all forms of pets)

I acquired a male ringneck dove from a bird hoarded several months ago as a single pet bird. I interact with him reguarly; handle him and give him treats and talk to him. He accepts treats from me readily, he understands specific phrases I've taught him, he calls for me when I leave the room, and he even COURTS me... but he still hates being handled. He only accepts handling if it's just getting him on my hand to move him from his cage to a perch or vice versa. I don't think he was ever handled before I owned him, and I love him but... will he ever properly tame? He hates the contact and it stresses him out a lot; it makes me feel guilty every time I try and I've started losing heart.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Be content that he accepts you...not many birds like being handled.Even parrots that often like a scratch behind the ears.
If the bird doesn't like it ...don't do it,you'll only cause stress.

Stick around on here...if you like pets there's something new for you on here every day.


----------

